# Will you be using ‘THE path’ ?



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

So lately I’ve been seeing everyone going crazy over this natural path, and rightfully so it looks stunning

But wanted to get your personal opinions on wether you’ll be using it or not?

I’m having trouble deciding because it took me ages to lay down my path and quite like the sound of the in-game stone one makes when I walk on it...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270645760653053952


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2020)

for sure!
I wanna lay it down in some areas to make it look sparse looking since im going for a tropical island and that path would be perfect for stemming off of main paths or under an area for suntanning and relaxing


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

the way i already knew which path before entering the thread.
no, even if i wanted to because i have to redesign my island all over again. if they give us more QR code slots, that's a different answer.. YES completely.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 21, 2020)

I loove the sound of the stone paths but a couple days ago I caved and put The Path on some areas of my island...and it's slowly but surely spreading to the rest  it reminds me of the dirt paths in NL that I always tried to hard to get!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2020)

Are the QR Codes or design IDs available for these?


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 21, 2020)

It's lovely! I hadn't seen it before... would be perfect for my woods area. I'm really thankful to all the creative people out there making and sharing their patterns.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 21, 2020)

I used it on my island before I reset and I plan on using it again. It reminds me of past ac games and just looks good, also works with each season! 
I just dislike how you can kick it away accidentally


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

oh right the lack of sound is also what's stopping me. my QR code paths are not the "main road" paths, basically i have the beach plank paths, zen garden paths, and elevated stages. that's all so it doesn't bother me they don't make the same sounds as official game paths. but i hope they fix this in the future, at least a basic walking sound for QR paths!

how many slots does this one take?


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> the way i already knew which path before entering the thread.
> no, even if i wanted to because i have to redesign my island all over again. if they give us more QR code slots, that's a different answer.. YES completely.



Omi gosh, if only they gave us more design slots, unfortunately this path takes up 9 slots.. they should add more 



JellyBeans said:


> I loove the sound of the stone paths but a couple days ago I caved and put The Path on some areas of my island...and it's slowly but surely spreading to the rest  it reminds me of the dirt paths in NL that I always tried to hard to get!



Yesss, It definitely reminded me of nl days and being careful not to run on areas you didn’t want to become a path! I might cave in and have it for nostalgic reasons


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> oh right the lack of sound is also what's stopping me. my QR code paths are not the "main road" paths, basically i have the beach plank paths, zen garden paths, and elevated stages. that's all so it doesn't bother me they don't make the same sounds as official game paths. but i hope they fix this in the future, at least a basic walking sound for QR paths!
> 
> how many slots does this one take?


9 I think it was


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes! I've been brainstorming about where to place these, but I think they'd look lovely anywhere!


----------



## marieheiwa (Jun 21, 2020)

i love these but i’m not ready to give up click clacking everywhere


----------



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

Is there a stone version? I would consider using it if there was an overgrown stone one.


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 21, 2020)

I wish I could, because it looks great. I don't have enough slots though . Hopefully they add more soon~


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Are the QR Codes or design IDs available for these?



Yes if you enter the creator code in the picture in ables they’ll come up!


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 21, 2020)

I would use it for my campsite area!


----------



## Meira (Jun 21, 2020)

I may use it here and there but what's stopping me from using it as my main one is the lack of sound when you walk on it


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> Is there a stone version? I would consider using it if there was an overgrown stone one.


No, I haven’t seen a stone version so far but thats act a really good idea, I love the look of stone . I’m sure one will be made by a creative person at some point


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> Omi gosh, if only they gave us more design slots, unfortunately this path takes up 9 slots.. they should add more





Bethboj said:


> 9 I think it was



9? yikes...not sure if i'm ready to give up the path sounds

isn't it funny, i remember being annoyed sometimes of the ground path from old games and now it's sought after.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably not, the natural dirt pattern is fine enough by me.


----------



## Cariad (Jun 21, 2020)

Nah, boring of me I know, but I like my town looking as classic animal crossing as possible - so only use the paths given


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> 9? yikes...not sure if i'm ready to give up the path sounds
> 
> isn't it funny, i remember being annoyed sometimes of the ground path from old games and now it's sought after.


I’d love to use the actual stone paths etc but I just don’t like the straight path look  I can’t make it look as good as everyone else seems to lol


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 21, 2020)

No, I don't want to use an overrated path that everyone else will have in their town!


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 21, 2020)

I would love to use it because it’s a nice throwback to new leaf and it’s really well made. However I’m not sure if I will simply because if there comes a time when I want to change it up I’m sure it would take forever to get rid of, but I love looking at pictures of islands that have used it!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I’d love to use the actual stone paths etc but I just don’t like the straight path look  I can’t make it look as good as everyone else seems to lol



same tbh i am bored of the straight path look now... but i know changing my path to this too means the vibe of my island will change and that means redesign. whew.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 21, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> Is there a stone version? I would consider using it if there was an overgrown stone one.


I'm pretty sure I've seen a stone version somewhere! I'll have a look - there was a wooden one too I think.


----------



## Mary (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m using it and I really enjoy it! I’ve seen a couple variations too, so I think I’m gonna switch to one with flowers and villager footprints.


----------



## insomniak (Jun 21, 2020)

I tried using it yesterday, but it doesn't really do straight stretches of path very well, so I decided against it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

insomniak said:


> I tried using it yesterday, but it doesn't really do straight stretches of path very well, so I decided against it.



do you have pics of what it looks like? i thought of that too, because the screenshots on social media are just certain areas.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 21, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> Is there a stone version? I would consider using it if there was an overgrown stone one.


ha sorry to quote you again but I found a couple of stone variations! there's so many alternatives out there but here;
here and this (kind of more grey brick). generally searching 'acnh the path' on twitter gets you a few results


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow, that re-poster didn't even credit the original artist.
and then they put that stupid watermark on it.
This is why I hate that, people did this with my qr codes!

I like the path, if only I had more space.
Here's the original artist's twitter.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270645760653053952


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 21, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Wow, that re-poster didn't even credit the original artist.
> and then they put that stupid watermark on it.
> This is why I hate that, people did this with my qr codes!
> 
> ...



People called the account owner out because of this and they defended themselves by saying that it makes it easier for people to find qr codes and that everyone knows it's not theirs unless stated otherwise

While I understand the intention behind it, you're still promoting yourself by using other people's hardwork (the account owner also promotes buying animal crossing items with real life currency lol)

Anyways, no I won't be using this path since I don't want my island looking just like every other island lol


----------



## tajikey (Jun 21, 2020)

Nope, I will not.


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> do you have pics of what it looks like? i thought of that too, because the screenshots on social media are just certain areas.



I took a picture in my town of what it looks like when it's used as a straight path for you all.







I'm sure if I play around with it, I can make it look more natural.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

Envy said:


> I took a picture in my town of what it looks like when it's used as a straight path for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!
now on that topic, i feel like i could just use this for my campsite and beach area then. if only i have more QR slots


----------



## Nami (Jun 21, 2020)

I love the look of it, truly. But some issues I hold...

The sound of the path wont be the same.
I designed my pathing already and quite like it, I'd have to redo something or another pretty heavily.
And lastly, I dont have anymore pattern slots available. That one makes me super upset, as I have more ideas and I need more slots.


----------



## marea (Jun 21, 2020)

It looks very pretty but i wont be using any custom paths for now.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2020)

Of course! I'm going for a natural overgrown forest island so this will be perfect.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm using these and like them a lot. They were inspired by the Gamecube dirt paths and I love that! The ability to create non-vertical, natural looking pathing is so useful for my forest and rural neighborhoods.  I'm also using a very vivid floral version of the path, but moreso for accents than a main path. The vanilla paths are also great, and I use those to create paving stones, porches and small stretches of road.


----------



## pup (Jun 21, 2020)

like a lot of folks said, lack of sound ruins qr paths for me. :"( i had a bunch over 1/4 of my island and decided to go back to the official paths because no sound ruins the vibe. this is gorgeous though! while i won't use it i'm excited to see what folks create with it.


----------



## violixir (Jun 21, 2020)

I won’t. I don‘t have the space, and also really enjoy making my own designs.


----------



## axo (Jun 21, 2020)

I really want to and probably will but to make room in my slots i have to get rid of my zen garden which I wasn't planning on doing yet... still, i think if i don't do it now i never will.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably not, I tend not to use custom paths because of how they sounded in game...I used earphones so the difference of the sound is quite obvious.

These paths are really pretty, but I just don't know how to use since they remind me of the grass deterioration in New Leaf which I dislike a lot.


----------



## Mint (Jun 21, 2020)

Nope. As nice as it is, it doesn't fit with the theme of my island.


----------



## Solio (Jun 21, 2020)

That path looks beautiful no doubt, but I won't be using it.
I'm kind of a purist when it comes to using custom designs in my town. Especially if it's not my own design. I want my town to look "organic", if that makes sense. So I try to work with what the game gives me.

Also, the plastic-y sound is really a turnoff when it comes to natural, non-stone textures like that.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 21, 2020)

Considering I've used up all my slots on a soccer field and basketball court, no. If only there was more than 50 slots...


----------



## daisyy (Jun 21, 2020)

i love this path, i think it looks amazing. but i don't like the lack of sound and the fact that the path doesn't show up on the map in a neat way like built-in paths do (unless i'm missing something?) like everyone else. stone pattern for me!


----------



## Calysis (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm highly tempted to. Although there are a few designs I can replace, I need more design slots – I'm already at full capacity!

Not being able to hear footsteps on custom paths isn't a concern of mine, either, since I'm already used to not hearing proper footstep sounds anyway. My entire island is already full of the darker dirt path that is filled in with the default clover design, since I'm going for an overgrown forest look anyway (the rainy days were also killing me, with all of the new flower growth).



Envy said:


> I took a picture in my town of what it looks like when it's used as a straight path for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this! A lot of my areas and pathing rely on straight paths, and tbh, this doesn't look too bad.

I do want to move away from long stretches of straight pathing, but that'll take a lot of redesigning and moving of villager homes. ^^;


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't plan on using any paths just because it's so much work to lay them down. ^o^;>

But regarding this one specifically, won't it look weird when the grass turns brown in autumn, and when snow is on the ground in winter? Are there versions of the path for every season? Won't it be a major pain to redo the paths every time the season changes? Or am I misunderstanding something, and the grass isn't actually part of the pattern?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 21, 2020)

9 spaces is too much unless I plan to use the daylights out of it. I also share my Island so space is limited.


----------



## Bunnii (Jun 21, 2020)

It doesn’t fit my theme so I won’t be using it but I think it’s a really well made design


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 21, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> I don't plan on using any paths just because it's so much work to lay them down. ^o^;>
> 
> But regarding this one specifically, won't it look weird when the grass turns brown in autumn, and when snow is on the ground in winter? Are there versions of the path for every season? Won't it be a major pain to redo the paths every time the season changes? Or am I misunderstanding something, and the grass isn't actually part of the pattern?


The path has transparency so those grass bits are the in-game grass visible through the "cut outs," so to speak.

The lack of matching audio doesn't really bother me the way it seems to bother so many others. Maybe because it's a dirt path, so it didn't really have a satisfying sound to begin with. I know that I have a hard time using custom brick paths because they don't sound the way they look. Anyway, I think Denim_2 is an amazing artist, and I really admire how they made their palettes available for users to adjust and learn from.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 21, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> I don't plan on using any paths just because it's so much work to lay them down. ^o^;>
> 
> But regarding this one specifically, won't it look weird when the grass turns brown in autumn, and when snow is on the ground in winter? Are there versions of the path for every season? Won't it be a major pain to redo the paths every time the season changes? Or am I misunderstanding something, and the grass isn't actually part of the pattern?



The original artist has made a winter one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272999526433865728


----------



## Eureka (Jun 21, 2020)

Wait a minute... custom paths don't make sound?! I mean, yeah that makes sense, guess I never thought about it. That changes my mind on using them then. I love the pitter patter of my characters feets too much  

The path is gorgeous and would probably look great with the forest themed Island I want. 9 slots is too much to use in only a few spots though.


----------



## Nicolette (Jun 21, 2020)

I originally wasn't going to use this path because I was trying to be a purist and only use my own designs. I changed my mind when I realized that 1) I'm not artistic enough to rely solely on my designs and 2) the nostalgia of the path is something I need at the moment.


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2020)

I do find it annoying that even though they added the custom paths to the path tool, they still function exactly like custom paths in past games - all have the same sound/effect when walking on them, and can be cleared by pressing Y (I think it was? One of the buttons!). I do appreciate the tool making it easier to use, but they really should have made them function like the other paths, and allow us to choose which sound and effect they have when we walk on them.

I've avoided custom paths in the past because none of them have looked natural to the game, but this one is great and really fits with the game perfectly, so now I'm annoyed with the flaws of custom patterns. Lol.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 21, 2020)

I might check it out, it's definitely very pretty.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 21, 2020)

It's really nice but custom paths are too annoying to use, especially as a main path. I constantly erase them trying to pick up stuff, and of course, no cute sounds.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

oo that looks super nice but i think i’ll be sticking with my current path ;u;


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

never was a big fan of qr paths, i think ill stick with my stone one


----------



## PinkStarburst (Jun 21, 2020)

Personally I don't like custom paths, I like the noise it makes when you walk on default paths and its VERY ANNOYING how easily custom paths can be wiped. So even though it would be great for my campsite I'll pass


----------



## RezDiggity (Jun 21, 2020)

I had been searching for a nice natural path for a couple days, and it was really hard to find something that had good diagonal options, but I came across an article about this path! I'm currently placing it for the main path of my island! I don't mind the sound because although it's not perfect, it's not like hearing hard taps on a dirt path. The stars on the border give me major Wild World vibes and I love it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2020)

it looks nice, but the sfx for walking over custom paths just turns me off from them

not to mention being able to remove with 'y', even if you place via the island designer app


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 21, 2020)

Nah, I'm only using the paths from terraforming


----------



## Serabee (Jun 21, 2020)

Ooh, I've actually never seen that before, but I may use it in my forest!

Of course, for my main path, like a lot of the others here I'll be sticking to the in-game paths. I also am a big fan of those cute little clicks when you run ☺

BUT I have a stretch of forest I've been wanting to spruce up, and these look perfect!


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Wow, that re-poster didn't even credit the original artist.
> and then they put that stupid watermark on it.
> This is why I hate that, people did this with my qr codes!
> 
> ...



Oh no, that’s rude of the reposter . I’ll edit my original pictures to include artist and not that Instagram. Thank you for letting us know


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2020)

It looks amazing wow! But for me there's just something off putting about using other people's designs on my island. I don't really want to use any external designs except for clothing maybe? Haven't found the need so far. 

Also I love the default path options because they actually have appropriate sounds and behavoir based on the substance it's made of. The sounds that custom paths make weird me out. 

I know it's nitpicky but whatever, it's how I feel about it


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

Mary said:


> I’m using it and I really enjoy it! I’ve seen a couple variations too, so I think I’m gonna switch to one with flowers and villager footprints.



Wow that sounds super cute, if you have a picture/code please share on here


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 21, 2020)

No, at least not on my current island, but if my BF gets a switch you better bet I’m making a second island with this path in mind~


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 21, 2020)

If it kept the dirt sound, I would


----------



## Mary (Jun 21, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> Wow that sounds super cute, if you have a picture/code please share on here


Here’s my favorite variant. Found on twitter but have forgotten where.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Umm I hadn’t seen it but I love this path!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 21, 2020)

What natural path are you talking about?
Have they made another one that doesn't look like a straight unnatural pattern?
Or is this a QR code?


----------



## coderp (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh... This is lovely... But sadly, I already had to opt to go without corner pieces for my main path because I don't have enough slots. 

Why do I feel like more QR slots is just not gonna happen?


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> What natural path are you talking about?
> Have they made another one that doesn't look like a straight unnatural pattern?
> Or is this a
> QR code?


 In my original post the photo includes a custom qr path(not one of default ingame ones), but a lot of people have been using it because it looks natural like it could be actually part of the game because it flows so nicely




Here you can actually see the contrast before and after of in game dirt path and the qr flowing more naturally, I can definitely see why a lot of people are choosing to use this despite the sound effect issues


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah... The in-game dirt paths are so... square. They look incredibly unnatural. I barely used them at all, and that's saddening.


----------



## sunchild (Jun 21, 2020)

i won't be using them just cause they wouldn't really fit in my town.. the only area i could see myself using them is for my campsite area but i can't justify taking up 9 slots only for one area. 
it's a really, really well made design though and it looks amazing in cottagecore and more natural looking towns!


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 21, 2020)

coderp said:


> Oh... This is lovely... But sadly, I already had to opt to go without corner pieces for my main path because I don't have enough slots.
> 
> Why do I feel like more QR slots is just not gonna happen?



I feel your pain, using custom qr codes is so fun and its sad its so limited, especially with the amount of creative ways people are coming up for the simple panels. Even if they let us swap out some clothes qrs for path qr that would be at least something.. just don’t think they’ll be paying attention to this right now if they’re busy in making new updates/dlcs


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 21, 2020)

I may have just gone around and changed all my forest paths to this path...  Even with the lack of footsteps, the design is completely superior to anything that is available through terraforming (in my opinion, at least).



Mary said:


> Here’s my favorite variant. Found on twitter but have forgotten where.
> View attachment 277031


I love this variant!! I would so use it, but it’s weird that there are no panels for the left side of the path, for either the flower or footprint design... How did you get around this issue?


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah, to me this is one of the few custom paths that makes my game look more like an Animal Crossing game than less like one. I’m sure at some point I’ll get restless and replace them, but that’s fine. I am not in a hurry to “finalize” my town- I always want it to evolve and express what  interests me in the moment.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 21, 2020)

nope. i like my island to be different than what’s trending, so i make all my own designs. it’s pretty though for sure!


----------



## Serabee (Jun 21, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Yeah, to me this is one of the few custom paths that makes my game look more like an Animal Crossing game than less like one. I’m sure at some point I’ll get restless and replace them, but that’s fine. I am not in a hurry to “finalize” my town- I always want it to evolve and express what  interests me in the moment.



Sums up my feelings on the path and my island exactly 
And... I just used this path to spruce up Dobie's yard... and it's so perfect!
I don't necessarily like to follow trends but it just looks SO much better than the plain dirt path outside his house!


----------



## Mary (Jun 21, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> I may have just gone around and changed all my forest paths to this path...  Even with the lack of footsteps, the design is completely superior to anything that is available through terraforming (in my opinion, at least).
> 
> 
> I love this variant!! I would so use it, but it’s weird that there are no panels for the left side of the path, for either the flower or footprint design... How did you get around this issue?


They’re meant to accent the regular path I believe, so you’d use one or two of them in addition to the regular path.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 21, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Sums up my feelings on the path and my island exactly
> And... I just used this path to spruce up Dobie's yard... and it's so perfect!
> I don't necessarily like to follow trends but it just looks SO much better than the plain dirt path outside his house!


Yeah, the vanilla dirt path is not great! No amount of realistic audio can distract me from the perfectly symmetrical painted on dirt. I’d love to see how you used it!


----------



## Serabee (Jun 21, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Yeah, the vanilla dirt path is not great! No amount of realistic audio can distract me from the perfectly symmetrical painted on dirt. I’d love to see how you used it!



I'll post pics once his yard is complete! He's one of my favorite villager, so I spoil him 

And I like the regular dirt for flowerbeds, but as an actual path it's certainly lacking 


It'd be awesome if they could do some improvements to path making options. Like, if they:
-Gave them their own custom design section, like pro-designs
-Allow you to customize their texture (as in, you could select if you wanted it to sound like stone, or if characters walking on it would kick up dirt)
-Make it so that, when placed with in construction mode, it WOULDN'T be able to be accidentally removed with Y.

I'd say paths are one of the more popular custom designs to make, and I think those options would be well appreciated by a lot of people!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

I really like this! But I don't see the creator code on the pics at all


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 21, 2020)

Mary said:


> They’re meant to accent the regular path I believe, so you’d use one or two of them in addition to the regular path.


Oohh... that would make sense. Still odd that there’s no left side accents in that case, but I’ll keep that in mind! If I get a few extra design slows free, maybe I’ll take a couple of the flower ones to spruce up the more bare dirt path design!


----------



## marshallows (Jun 21, 2020)

is currently using it. not all over the island though. developers please give us more design slots i'm struggling here since day 1.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I really like this! But I don't see the creator code on the pics at all



MA-6647-9230-4716


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jun 21, 2020)

I love this, but no. It takes up too many design slots. Plus, I don't have a natural, foresty island, which is where I think it looks best.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 21, 2020)

Yup. I’m using it. But very seldomly. I’m wary of replacing the paths in my town with custom-made ones?


----------



## Misha (Jun 21, 2020)

I was sure I wasn't going to use any custom paths this time (I don't like the sounds and I kind of like not having to bother tbh) but when I saw this one I got so happy. I'll try it in my game at some point and see how I feel about it then. It does invoke exactly the type of feel I wanted my island to have, so honestly if I get over the sound thing, I will probably use it a lot.


----------



## xTech (Jun 21, 2020)

It looks nice but no I probably won't be using it because it also looks a little bit bland. I personally like my paths to have a bit of depth to them, like little cracks or bits of pebbles/gravel mixed in with the dirt, otherwise I just get bored with them pretty quickly.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jun 21, 2020)

I actually love this path. I tried pathing with the ones given in game and they just didn't give me the right vibe, my fav part is the shadow on the border giving it that 3D feel that was missing for me


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 21, 2020)

I've always had a rule not to use paths made by other people unfortunately  so I'll have to say no, but I wish I could! But I really just want my island to be 100% mine. It's very pretty though!


----------



## rezberri (Jun 21, 2020)

idk!! i really would like to but i also kind of want to use things that the game provides?? like idk if i want any qr codes on my island, but i also want pretty table cloths and bed covers so we shall see. but if i use any custom design path, it will most definitely be this one and a stepping stone one.


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks cool, but i’ll stick to my own ideas.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 21, 2020)

I was thinking about it but I might go with a similar path that is if my attempt at making heart paths using the paths they give you fail. It looks like this:


----------



## loveclove (Jun 21, 2020)

I would if I had more slots  I'm literally using all of them right now

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



kiwikenobi said:


> I don't plan on using any paths just because it's so much work to lay them down. ^o^;>
> 
> But regarding this one specifically, won't it look weird when the grass turns brown in autumn, and when snow is on the ground in winter? Are there versions of the path for every season? Won't it be a major pain to redo the paths every time the season changes? Or am I misunderstanding something, and the grass isn't actually part of the pattern?


Almost all paths look bad on winter tho, I'm struggling with that right now. Mostly just looking forward for it to end


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 21, 2020)

I used to be in the "I'd rather have the immersive footfall sounds" camp, but after experimenting with a couple custom paths and then The Path, I'm 100% converted.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

WOW!! I was going to use a white brick path but this path is just stunning!! Now I can't decide!!


----------



## NewHope (Jun 22, 2020)

I hadn’t seen it. It’s cool. Not sure I have spots to save it though.


----------



## mirrorblackout (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm using a darker version of it throughout some parts of my island.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 22, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> I was thinking about it but I might go with a similar path that is if my attempt at making heart paths using the paths they give you fail. It looks like this:


This one is so pretty! I might try swapping out "the path" for this one and see how it looks. I love the tiny flowers so much!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 22, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> This one is so pretty! I might try swapping out "the path" for this one and see how it looks. I love the tiny flowers so much!


Ikr!?! So pretty.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 22, 2020)

eh, probably not


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I'm using these and like them a lot. They were inspired by the Gamecube dirt paths and I love that! The ability to create non-vertical, natural looking pathing is so useful for my forest and rural neighborhoods.  I'm also using a very vivid floral version of the path, but moreso for accents than a main path. The vanilla paths are also great, and I use those to create paving stones, porches and small stretches of road.



Stupid question but since you are using those paths, do they look weird with snow or fall coloured grass? Do they have grass colour in the design or just the dirt?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Envy said:


> I took a picture in my town of what it looks like when it's used as a straight path for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgomgomgomg what's the code for this path?!?!! Is it just dirt colour?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 22, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Stupid question but since you are using those paths, do they look weird with snow or fall coloured grass? Do they have grass colour in the design or just the dirt?


I can't see why the path most are referring to would look bad on snow... it's just the dirt, and the shadow that the grass would cast onto the dirt. There's no green at all. Although, I suppose if the grass dies off to some extent in the winter the shadows may look a bit out of place. But probably nothing that would look too weird at a glance.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> I can't see why the path most are referring to would look bad on snow... it's just the dirt, and the shadow that the grass would cast onto the dirt. There's no green at all. Although, I suppose if the grass dies off to some extent in the winter the shadows may look a bit out of place. But probably nothing that would look too weird at a glance.


Oh, so it's just shadow in the corners. I just didn't want grass to be around the edges and wanted to make sure because laying down paths is tedious haha.


----------



## aloherna (Jun 22, 2020)

I wanted to use it when I first saw it but I think I read it takes up 9 slots? (Correct me if I’m wrong) that’s too many slots for me.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 22, 2020)

Those look great! But I'm not going to use them.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 22, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Stupid question but since you are using those paths, do they look weird with snow or fall coloured grass? Do they have grass colour in the design or just the dirt?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Not a stupid question! The path is all dirt with transparency for the game grass to peek through so it should work in every season. I know that the creator Denim2_ mori also did a winter version with a less saturated dirt color. The idea works extremely well, even in the really saturated, colorful versions of the path like this one by @rerererekn on Twitter, which I am also messing around with:


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Not a stupid question! The path is all dirt with transparency for the game grass to peek through so it should work in every season. I know that the creator Denim2_ mori also did a winter version with a less saturated dirt color. The idea works extremely well, even in the really saturated, colorful versions of the path like this one by @rerererekn on Twitter, which I am also messing around with:


Thank you SO much for your response!! It helped me feel more confident in beginning to play around with this path!! It looks really good! I love how transparency is now an option in designs. It's a godsend!


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 22, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Thank you SO much for your response!! It helped me feel more confident in beginning to play around with this path!! It looks really good! I love how transparency is now an option in designs. It's a godsend!


I so agree with you about transparency - it just adds so much more versatility to the design tool! Also, there are a few expansions of the path by other creators which add things like single tile paths, end caps and other good stuff. Of course, those goodies will cut further into your pattern slots but they might be worth it, depending on what you’re going for. Have fun!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I so agree with you about transparency - it just adds so much more versatility to the design tool! Also, there are a few expansions of the path by other creators which add things like single tile paths, end caps and other good stuff. Of course, those goodies will cut further into your pattern slots but they might be worth it, depending on what you’re going for. Have fun!


Single tiled paths sound interesting! Do you know where I can find those other users?


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 22, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Single tiled paths sound interesting! Do you know where I can find those other users?


Someone on Twitter did a masterpost of path additions and recolors but I cannot find it! I know the end caps I use for it are from bramblecrossing on tumblr. On Denim2's twitter, they are retweeting many of the variants out there, so you might find some nice additions after some scrolling.

Ahh! Here it is: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ea3e80-VcAEq9MO?format=jpg&name=large These additions are by srtm_mtr on twitter.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 22, 2020)

No.
The paths are fake enough.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Someone on Twitter did a masterpost of path additions and recolors but I cannot find it! I know the end caps I use for it are from bramblecrossing on tumblr. On Denim2's twitter, they are retweeting many of the variants out there, so you might find some nice additions after some scrolling.
> 
> Ahh! Here it is: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ea3e80-VcAEq9MO?format=jpg&name=large These additions are by srtm_mtr on twitter.


AHHHHHH thank you SO much!! This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 22, 2020)

Corrie said:


> AHHHHHH thank you SO much!! This is gonna be fun!


Yay! Enjoy!


----------



## Bugs (Jun 22, 2020)

The path is beautiful, but I've got this weird aversion to using other people's designs, I prefer using my own. Also I don't think I'd have enough slots anyway!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 22, 2020)

I saved it on my phone since last week but still haven't used it. Will use it for the nature part of my island.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 22, 2020)

I love it. I think it will fit my tropical island. so I redid half of the island with it to see if we vibe. I'm gonna let it like this, and if I get used to it,  ill do all.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 22, 2020)

I've never really been one to use paths, so it's not likely that I'll use this one. It does have a good, natural look to it though.


----------



## Loreley (Jun 22, 2020)

I tried to, but I have a big dirt path area where it just doesn't fit because it looks too uneven. Also the regular brick path I use for my residential area just looks out of place, because the borders aren't as pronounced compared to the dirt path.

I tried using a custom brick path but I just found myself kicking it away accidentally, so I think I'll replace the patches left with 'the path' with regular dirt path again.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> Yes if you enter the creator code in the picture in ables they’ll come up!



Thanks. I didn't notice it there the first time.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jun 22, 2020)

So far, I’ve put it down in the first section of my island and love the natural look. Not sure if I’ll use it on the entire island. First front portion is a forest so it works well. The whole squareness of the ones they provide were a little annoying.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jun 22, 2020)

It looks stunning, but i feel like it won't fit with my island aesthetics


----------



## Scrafty (Jun 22, 2020)

i'll definitely try it out, it looks great


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'll try it out when/if I remember to download it lol. But only in my campsite area, where I think it'll look great.


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 22, 2020)

I have used it and it looks great. Fun to use! I also saw a variation of it with flower boarders but not sure where this person got theirs. Only sad part is that it takes up nine slots in my custom design and I am limited in space as is. T~T


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 22, 2020)

I would love to use it.. but I want to use my own patterns, though I would never be able to create something like it!  

So I still don't know... It would look great on some parts of my island.


----------



## Barney (Jun 22, 2020)

It looks great, but I've used the stone path with custom borders and stone bridges for most of my island, so not sure I could change my whole look now, even if I did have the spare slots!

Plus, it doesn't seem to look as good when placed in straight-ish lines, which a lot of my paths are.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

Doubt it, I prefer the stone-y ones more.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

marshallows said:


> MA-6647-9230-4716


Tysm!!!

I prob won't use it but I like to keep a folder of NH designs that I really like


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks great, but there's not really a place on my island for it. The shadows actually put me off from it - I did find a variant of it on Twitter that makes it look less "ashy" and I liked that. The one foresty place on my island is overrun with flowers by design, and I like being able to plant them on the corners of the dark dirt path. It's also a small area, so not worth 9 slots, and considering the whole rest of my island uses the default paths it'd feel really off.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes I used it in my whole town. I kinda miss the path sounds but it looks too good to not lay it out.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 22, 2020)

I love that I knew what path you were talking about even before seeing the pictures! I have been debating over these. I think I am going to try them out and if I don't like how it looks then I'll just get a smaller dark dirt path for accent areas.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm going to try these out. I had how when you layer designs over the paths that they don't keep the sound effect. I'm also not a big fan of super straight edge dark paths so these look great.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 22, 2020)

I didn't realize this path took up like 9 slots  it's very aesthetically pleasing, but I doubt I'm gonna go back in my town and rearrange the paths for this one.


----------



## Raz (Jun 22, 2020)

I need this!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2020)

As much as I like this path, I don't think I'll be using it!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, I'm already using it. I love it, it's the path we always wanted on NL but could never have without great effort! I don't mind having to re-path my island, it gives me something to do and the look is so worth it. 
On a side note; Nintendo really needs to give us more design slots!


----------



## Fenix (Jun 22, 2020)

I already used it lol. I had my doubts since I don't like to use so much space on the (little) qr desing spaces we have (I really hope they add more, in a game based on customization it makes no sense to restrict that to only those, and I say this after saying "it's more than enough" at the beginning of the game), but finally I decided to use my last free spaces for that, and I have no regrets. I used it for the main area of my campsite in the mountains and it looks amazing, so I decided to make a small patch in another place where I have a small picnic area, and I don't discard using it in some other places. I have a normal dirt path going through my "forest", and I think this one may look better, with some discontinuos patches. But overall, THE path is definitely worth a try.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 22, 2020)

lmao we all knew which path it was before we even clicked
i did want to use it, but now i've suddenly become unsure about the theme i want for my island- so i don't really know anymore :'')


----------



## bobthecat (Jun 22, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Not a stupid question! The path is all dirt with transparency for the game grass to peek through so it should work in every season. I know that the creator Denim2_ mori also did a winter version with a less saturated dirt color. The idea works extremely well, even in the really saturated, colorful versions of the path like this one by @rerererekn on Twitter, which I am also messing around with:


 This ones my fav! I think I’m going to use this one rather than the dirt because to me it looks better through all the seasons


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 24, 2020)

Most likely not! I'm going for a city theme so I'm not sure where I'd incorporate these designs into my island. Though they are really pretty!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

OOOOOH I hadn't seen that yet! I'll def be using it!


----------



## Fruitcup (Jun 24, 2020)

I think the path looks great, it really makes the whole forest look come together. Personally I won't be using it though, I'm trying to keep my island without using any extra custom patterns. Plus, nothing can replace the sound of the stone/brick floors!


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 24, 2020)

It looks so much like the natural paths from previous games and I love it!!! I'm considering using it on a section of my island once I terraform some more. I love the tapping sound too much to use custom paths everywhere.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jun 24, 2020)

I tried to use it it but when I laid out the paths, it looked a bit too grey-ish for my taste so I reverted to the default natural path instead.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 24, 2020)

I follow the creator because I liked their art and then when acnh was released, I started to see them post their custom designs. 

Their work is really nice but I've made my mind that any custom design I use will be designed by myself. It's my own personal challenge!


----------

